# Cobia sighting



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Our friends on the Full Pull saw a big fish today right in front of the black tower off of Navarree beach. It was a really big fish and they got quite a few throws on her and she wouldn't bite.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Uh oh...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It has begun!!!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Got eels yet? Ha Ha.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Let's get ready to rumble!!!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hell yea


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Dammit.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

it was a log


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wonder why she didnt eat....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

see above post


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Just kidding but I want a picture of a dead one before I get all excited


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Its going to be one of those years!!! throw the net down and get the gaff boys


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

I belive it to be a true sighting, even with out pics.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbup: Cant wait :whistling:


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

it was probably just a big brown turd :~)


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The crew of the Full Pull are some the best cobe fishermen in the area. If they say they saw a fish they saw a fish. As warm as it has been this winter it's going to be early. Hopefully Lots of tuve this year.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

outcast said:


> Our friends on the Full Pull saw a big fish today right in front of the black tower off of Navarree beach. It was a really big fish and they got quite a few throws on her and she wouldn't bite.


 
You should of waited to post this, with your sale starting tomorrow???


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

It is 100% true!!! It was a good one paw paw!! as Shelby Stanga would say..


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Its been foggy and the Dogwoods are just now starting to bloom.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

The sunshine starts Sunday, I guess I'll start then. Hope it's a good year for everybody!

I love this time of year dammit!!!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Seachaser 186 said:


> it was probably just a big brown turd :~)


 LMAO.........

If Full Pull gets on this forum and can confirm this then I will believe it... They are no joke when it comes to Cobia...


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

Gamefish27 said:


> LMAO.........
> 
> If Full Pull gets on this forum and can confirm this then I will believe it... They are no joke when it comes to Cobia...


confirmed gamefish27..... its no joke... see you out there..


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

phantom said:


> confirmed gamefish27..... its no joke... see you out there..


Hell ya.... Should have my boat back in two weeks or so... Cobia ready:thumbsup:


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

just informed that the Kaiser clan won't leave the dock until the wisteria blooms. OOPS i think i saw it on 12 th ave....


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> just informed that the Kaiser clan won't leave the dock until the wisteria blooms. OOPS i think i saw it on 12 th ave.... Today 03:51 AMjust informed that the Kaiser clan won't leave the dock until the wisteria blooms. OOPS i think i saw it on 12 th ave.... Today 03:51 AMjust informed that the Kaiser clan won't leave the dock until the wisteria blooms. OOPS i think i saw it on 12 th ave....


i can hear dickie already!!!!!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Gamefish27 said:


> LMAO.........
> 
> If Full Pull gets on this forum and can confirm this then I will believe it... They are no joke when it comes to Cobia...


 
I saw the fish with my own eyes.. It's confirmed!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Wonder why she didnt eat....


 


cooler water temps .... 62F at Navarre pier west of the black tower......slows down the metabolism and they tend not to eat....just needs to get to 65-66F come on south wind ...push that warm water in!:thumbup:


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

Try big live baits on the early girls. Bout a 10 inch stingray or catfish. They are hard to get to bite...usually full of crabs from the offshore reefs.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Quick, everyone go look... hard. That way you'll all be broke and burnt out by the time they get here, and it'll be less crowded.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



BlueH20Fisher said:


> Quick, everyone go look... hard. That way you'll all be broke and burnt out by the time they get here, and it'll be less crowded.


+1


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

dang you cobia guys are ruthless!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will stick to turkey hunting


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

kingling said:


> i can hear dickie already!!!!!


*My ears are ringing, as they were in the past, thinking about this event!!*


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great - now I will get no peace when sitting on the beach trying to relax with boats running up and down with big towers looking for some silly little fish!

As a side note - if any said boats have room for one more please let me know. lol Good luck everyone!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Quick, everyone go look... hard. That way you'll all be broke and burnt out by the time they get here, and it'll be less crowded.


Burnt out! Ha never.... broke! I live that way.. so I am ready and this is going to be the best year ever ... and i say that every year..lol..


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

rickyswann said:


> Our associates on the Complete Take saw a big kinds of kinds of species of fish these days right before aspect of the dark-colored structure off of Navarree beach. It was a really big kinds of kinds of species of fish and they got quite a few side methods on her and she wouldn't eat.


No disrespect, but I take it English is not your first language?


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

well said rickyswann


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

rickyswann said:


> Our associates on the Complete Take saw a big kinds of kinds of species of fish these days right before aspect of the dark-colored structure off of Navarree beach. It was a really big kinds of kinds of species of fish and they got quite a few side methods on her and she wouldn't eat.


 
Heard that


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw one boat out there this weekend patrolling the beach.. so somebody got fooled by this thread or just couldn't stand it any longer


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

FishGolfDrink said:


> I saw one boat out there this weekend patrolling the beach.. so somebody got fooled by this thread or just couldn't stand it any longer


How did they get fooled by this thread?


----------



## SouthAl (Feb 21, 2012)

markw4321 said:


> No disrespect, but I take it English is not your first language?


It's a bot that copies a previous post and uses a thesaurus to make the post look like its a new one. it can produce hilarious results.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

southal said:


> it's a bot that copies a previous post and uses a thesaurus to make the post look like its a new one. It can produce hilarious results.


hahahahhahahahhaa


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

These guys are going to find them first. As they scan the waters for fish everyone else is, er, distracted.


----------

